# Mucus in poop



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I swear Leelu is going to give me an ulcer one of these days. 

I switched her over to raw over the last week and a half or so and I thought she was doing very well. She poops nicely formed tootsie rolls once a day, she doesn't strain or meow when she goes and she seems to be feeling good, running around playing, eating, etc. The poop doesn't smell and is a bit lighter as it used to be when she was on raw previously. 

Tonight she pooped and then she had a clear, sort jelly like substance hanging from her butt. I took a closer look at the poop and there was some mucus around it too, but no blood. TMI on the poop I know. But I'm confused because I thought mucus means inflammation. But her poop looks better and she hasn't had any IBD symptoms flaring up. Could this just be the diet change? I know the raw rabbit she gets is relatively high in bone, but they add some psyllium husks and she's not constipated at all. Do you think I can wait and see for a few more weeks if things settle down or is it a cause for concern?
She's also had a full fecal a couple of months ago, so I doubt it's worms or anything like that.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Zuma!
Since this is coinciding with the change in diet, my uneducated guess, is her intestinal tract is resetting itself, to better optimize the new diet!
As long as you aren't seeing any blood in it, I think I'd just keep an eye on her litter box for a few days, maybe adding some probiotics would help the resetting process?!
Hopefully others will have some ideas and suggestions for you! 
Keep Breathing! 
Sharon


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

She does get probiotics, but I'm kind of thinking the same thing. It might just take a little time to get her used to raw. I just don't want her bowels to go all haywire again and so I'm super paranoid. And a worry wart. Lol


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Zuma,
How is Leelu today??


----------



## stillstending (Jan 20, 2015)

I know a lot of people are recommending raw diets these days, but there can also be some consequences with them. Depending on the type of meat you're feeding, your cat can get different types of parasites because they have not been cooked out of the food. Mucus is stool is one of the signs of intestinal parasites. You may want to have a fecal done on her just to be sure this isn't what's causing it. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

@sharon She's completely fine, thanks for asking. Today's poop looked normal, but I was out, so it's kind of hard to tell a few hours later. Haha She's currently convinced I'm trying to kill her by starvation and sits next to me complaining very loudly. If she happens to survive another 20 minutes, she will get her dinner. Lol 

@stillstending. Thanks for your input. I'm aware that there are risks, however I strongly believe nothing is a 100% safe, and there have been plenty of recalls for canned and kibble as well. She's had a fecal done late last year and since I've only just transitioned her in the last two weeks I doubt that's what is causing the mucus. But I will definitely keep an eye on it and if it doesn't resolve or get worse I'll take her to the vet.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh, sorry to hear that Leelu is worrying you again. I completely empathize. It does sound like something that will go away on its own since she seems fine in every other way. Celia has had a bit of mucous with her poo a few times in the past, but I think it was always accompanied by a teeny bit of blood and due to either constipation or colitis, neither of which seem to apply to Leelu, happily. 

She just wants to keep you on your toes!


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

stillstending said:


> I know a lot of people are recommending raw diets these days, but there can also be some consequences with them. Depending on the type of meat you're feeding, your cat can get different types of parasites because they have not been cooked out of the food. Mucus is stool is one of the signs of intestinal parasites. You may want to have a fecal done on her just to be sure this isn't what's causing it. Better safe than sorry!


I'm a raw feeder, and believe many of us here are well informed about the risks involved. I think the parasite you're talking about is toxoplasmosis? There are others, but I usually freeze my meats (especially if it's from the grocery store or butcher), for at least 72 hours at -4°F (-20°C) to kill toxoplasmosis eggs. The video has some interesting info about parasites being in a prey's intestines, what we as raw feeders do _not_ feed. Entrails are not part of their natural diet, anyway.

Links: 
Spooked By Salmonella: Raw Food!!! - Feline Nutrition
http://youtu.be/G3wLTlqnMMg

Zuma,
Hope this was just a one time thing, otherwise, seeing a vet can help, too. I don't think stillstending's suggestion meant to hurt any raw feeders here, but I still prefer to feed my cats exactly what I know is in their food, unlike many other commercial foods out there. Heh, maybe I'm a bit of a control freak? Lol.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh thanks for sharing that link TC! I'm going to forward it to my family right now. I mostly gave up trying to explain. 
Fingers crossed it was just a one time thing. I wiped some mucus off her butt with a white tissue and there was no blood, so that and the fact that she's acting completely normal I think are good signs. I'm just such a worry wart these days.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm so confused. Leelu appears healthier than she has in months. She eats like a champ, poops nice solid rolls, no vomiting at all since I started the raw. She's even started to door dash again and explore the hallway, something she hasn't done since she got sick last summer. She's back to behaving like a toddler as soon as she realizes it's bed time, she gets ready to play, hunts and attacks things until I play with her. And her fur is so soft. 

There was still some mucous on her poop here and there over the last few days, but not every day and not so much that I needed to wipe her butt. This morning, for the first time ever, there was some blood, which freaked me out. Her poop looks better than it has in a long while I just don't understand. She's not constipated or meowing when she goes. I also don't think she has cramps or anything from colitis, I know they're great at hiding pain, but she just appears completely healthy, in fact healthier than before the switch to raw. Argh, it's so confusing! 

I've made some SEB syrup and she just lapped it up a minute ago, maybe this calms down her bowels a bit. I just wish I knew what was going on. I made a follow up appointment with the internal medicine specialist to discuss it, but I'm so confused. Blood is obviously not a good sign and neither is the mucous, but I'm so reluctant to take her off the raw because she just seems better and more of the old Leelu pre all this IBD stuff. I know that will be what the vet suggests though because it started with the new diet. Ack! I wish I could just ask her!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

It is strange that she seems to be feeling so well and yet there's this strange thing going on with the poo to keep you uneasy. Where was the blood? at the end of a poo, or in it, on it? Was there mucus with it? (Really, where else would we discuss poo in such detail.)

If so, it could be colitis. I don't know if cramps and other pain are associated with it. My understanding is that it's inflammation at the end of the rectum - I think it's also called rectal prolapse? I guess it's normally associated with constipation, but maybe there are other causes. You could do a quick check. I can tell when Celia has it because her anus looks puffy. I don't know how to explain other than if the anus were a bellybutton, it would be an outie.  

I hope you get it figured out soon!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Oh yikes, I won't ever google rectal prolapse again! I just took a very close look. Lol, the things we do. She had one sticky, stinky little ball of probably anal gland fluids stuck to one side, so maybe the anal glands are impacted. I'll get the vet to express them. I don't know if that could explain the irritation though? She's had it before and really had no signs other than that stuff sticking to her butt and some scooting. 

She pooped two rolls overnight and the blood was only on one end of one and just sort of around it. It wasn't much, but very clearly blood. There was very little mucous as well on the same one. I googled it but it's always bloody diarrhea or constipation and she has neither. 
She just went again and no blood this time. Sigh It just makes no sense.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL, so you found lots of close-up images? Yeah, I wouldn't think the anal glands would cause any irritation that could explain the blood. Though I am a completely unreliable source of information, to me, a little blood on the end of a poo would suggest that it's inflammation or irritation of the tissue rather than anything diet-related. And there might not be blood every time. Maybe dab a little Vaseline in that area, just in case? I really, really hate these mystery ailments. I think we'd tolerate them better if they were affecting us rather than our kitties.

Scooting. Celia scoots when she's having issues pooping. It makes for lovely rug designs.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

This could very well be an anal gland issue. Since raw food causes smaller stools the glands may not get properly expressed when pooping. Adding the Slippery Elm or pumpkin on a regular basis should help of that's what it is.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

zuma, 
I'm so sorry to hear that Leelu's condition doesn't seem to be going away. It does seem like it's colitis, especially if there's scooting.

G had a bit of colitis a few months back, but that was due to him consuming too much organ meats and not enough bone. (Silly pica cat refuses to eat chicken necks but bites down on my wooded window sills, kitchen cabinet corners and tabletops, ugh!) I didn't notice any mucus or blood in his stool since he covered them up well, but there was a bit of scooting and raw butt syndrome at that time. I caught him yowling in pain during one particular episode when he was trying to eliminate before rushing him off to the e-vet. Anyway, my vet gave me some metronidazole to help soothe his colon, and it did help, but I also put him on a bland diet during his recovery time. I gave him a break from raw, and fed him canned food (Tiki cat chicken mainly, with some probiotics). Once he was off the met, I slowly introduced him to raw again and he's been eliminating fine since. I just have to add in ground bone of something to his meals, basically. 

Anyway, I think SEB would help soothe Leelu's colon as much as the metronidazole, but the only caveat is, you can't give any meds within 2 hours of giving the SEB, because it affects any oral meds absorbtion properties. I hope Leelu improves if you decide to keep her on SEB for a while before going to the vet again.

Is your vet a holistic one? If not, I'd also be reluctant to reveal the diet Leelu's been on as many vets are often too quick to point out the negative connotations associated to raw...I wish I had better answers for you.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

@doodlebug Hmm interesting. Do you think it would irritate enough to bleed though? I might just take her to my vet and get them expressed quickly rather than waiting for the internist follow up. Then I can rule that out at least.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yes, anal gland issues could include blood.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

@TC no sorry, there's no scooting at all. I was referring to the last time her anal glands were impacted. 
Her butt looks completely normal, not raw or red by any means, no visible blood, nothing. But something is not quite right somewhere. It's just so frustrating because she behaves like she did before this whole thing started, which I would think means she's better. 
The internist is fine with raw, but I'm sure the gp vet will blame it on it. I think I'll give the SEB a couple of days and if it's still the same I'll take her down to get the glands expressed and then take her for the follow up with the internist at the end of the month. I know you all can just speculate too, but I appreciate it nonetheless. I just wish there was a magical answer and cure.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

spirite said:


> LOL, so you found lots of close-up images?


Yes! Horrible pictures. Lol I'm glad I wasn't eating.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The other thing that can help relieve the irritation is Hairball remedy. But it could mess with her IBD. You might just want to try a little tiny dab and slowly increase it. I'd just keep it mind as a back up...I'd go with the Slippery Elm first. 

BTW...are you making a syrup out of the SEB? That would be the best option. Give it between meals on an empty stomach.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks I'll keep that in mind. Never used any hairball remedies before. And yes I made a syrup. She just lapped it up! Phew, one less thing to worry about. She eats about 4 small meals a day, how often do I give the SEB? 

How's Kobi doing?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I would start with twice a day with the SEB.

Kobi isn't great, but I haven't given up on stabilizing him yet. He has vet appointment today and we'll see if the numbers on his blood test are looking any better.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Sounds good, thanks. 

Good luck at the vet, I too hope his numbers are a better.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Ooh, thanks for the info on the anal glands doodlebug. Who knew? I'll have to keep that in mind if I see the blood on the end of poo thing again with Celia. 

zuma, I hope the SEB works! I used it for a few days with Celia, and it did seem to calm her stomach. Unfortunately, I then couldn't give Miralax, and then she got constipated. :roll:


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Hmmm...I haven't thought of giving SEB, I have that, but I haven't been giving it for a while. ET passed out blood too more than a month ago. The blood was on the end of the stool and its quite alot. Naturally I freaked out, it was late at night, I kept the poo sample in a glass container hoping to bring it to the vet the next morning, but realised the vet opens at 12noon, the sample wouldn't be of any help,so I threw it away.

I didn't get to make an appointment with the vet, but I just walked in the following day as soon as the clinic opened. Vet confirmed the poo sample wouldn't be of any use after that many hours. Anyway, he physically checked ET, doesn't seem to have any problem, checked his temperature and did a haematology, no sign of an infection.

Till now, I still do not know what's the problem, vet just told me to stop feeding chicken, gave me some antibiotics, dewormer and something else in tube,I don't know what that is, it needs to be refrigerated, but to administer it only if ET pass out blood again. Oh well, I haven't needed to use it.

I came home with all the medi but I didn't use any of it cos I have trouble pilling. Since I can't pill, I just don't wanna start him on antibiotic, I feel its bad if ET doesn't complete the course. So, what I did was to stop chicken and then gave him a course of colloidal silver for 10days and he hasn't passed out blood again, touch wood.

Sorry, I am not of much help, but till now, I still do not know what happened, I did look at ET's anus, I didn't see anything unusual, but since the vet had checked him, and thinks its probably nothing major, no sign of inflammation on the blood test or temperature taken, she thinks its probably some kinda allergy problem, I'll trust her word for it.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

From what I read if it's a one off, it's not something to really worry about, might just be an irritation of sorts. I'm uber vigilant because of the IBD. And because it's my nature to worry, truth be told. Lol
So far so good. I'll see how we go over the next few days. I count my blessings how easy it is to pill Leelu. She hates a topical on her ear way more than anything I shove down the throat. Most times I can just mix it in the food and she just gobbles it up.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Zuma,
How's Leelu doing now?
Sharon


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

She's great, thanks for asking. I'm not sure if it is the SEB or if there was some irritation with the diet change and she's used to it now, or maybe both, but either way no more blood or mucous for the third day now. We've had a dangler this morning, so I had a real good look at a litter free poop. Haha 
She's back to her soft coat too, less oily that it used to be, so I hope the blackheads/acne whatever it is on her belly will clear up too.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Zuma,
I'm Happy for both of you! That's good news! YAY Leelu!!
Sharon


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks Sharon! I'm really happy too. Maybe I can even reduce her steroids over time but right now I'm just happy there's no need to increase it or add other drugs.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh yay! That must be a relief zuma - and well worth the close-up inspections that were needed!


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Haha I'm not sure! But it sure is a huge relief. Who knew I'd ever care so much about cat poop. Lol


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Glad everything turned out well. I used to track ET's vomitting episodes closely, now its his output episodes. Its now a daily tracking of what he eats for bf/lunch/dinner against his output. I do have quite a few things on hand - his poop issue, his dental, high lipid and weight loss, sigh...brought him in for blood in poop, then came back with so many issues to work on.


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear Snowy. How old is ET?


----------



## Floridagal (Nov 2, 2014)

Haven't read the entire thread here so forgive me if this got mentioned and I missed it. One of the posts mentioned psyllium husk - perhaps it's to irritating to your cat's bowel.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

zuma said:


> Sorry to hear Snowy. How old is ET?


ET is 5+yo and is FIV+



Floridagal said:


> Haven't read the entire thread here so forgive me if this got mentioned and I missed it. One of the posts mentioned psyllium husk - perhaps it's to irritating to your cat's bowel.


umm...doubt if it has anything to do with psyllium husk, I have been feeding it for years and am still feeding and vet had approved and had actually suggested I up dosage.


----------

